# Hi from Essex



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi all ,new to all this coffee stuff. Have just got a used Gaggia Classic and am enjoying the awful coffee I am making. Seems to be plenty of info and knowledgable people on here that can push me in the right direction.

Regards Jon


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome Jon. Do you have a grinder yet?


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Not yet just the classic and pre ground. So far I've binned the pressurised basket and black button, got a stainless tamper,done Silvia steam wand and cranked the opv down. All the grinder options look like a minefield to me if I'm honest. We just got fed up of paying for awful stuff from the places around where we live.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where abouts in Essex are you from Jon?


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Near stansted airport


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jonba said:


> Not yet just the classic and pre ground. So far I've binned the pressurised basket and black button, got a stainless tamper,done Silvia steam wand and cranked the opv down. All the grinder options look like a minefield to me if I'm honest. We just got fed up of paying for awful stuff from the places around where we live.


Welcome Jon. Good name btw. Try to get a grinder if you can. We'll happily advise!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jonba said:


> Near stansted airport


Ooo... Stansted - That is a coffee no-mans-land. If you're ever Southend way I can give you some recommendations


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome!

Not too far from me either - Colchester!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Daren said:


> Ooo... Stansted - That is a coffee no-mans-land. If you're ever Southend way I can give you some recommendations


Ohh do tell I am there from time to time


----------

